# Are ravens dangerous?



## Pisciottano

Hi anyone,
My 36 days old pigeon, who had been born on my balcony, flew away some 5 days ago. I've seen him all by himself on the roof of nearby buildings with ravens flying around him. The never attacked him to my knowledge but I've done quite a bit of worrying about it. Actually, his mother joined him today so that I don't think I need worrying about it anymore but, just for my education I'd like to know if he were ever in danger. Does anybody know anything about ravens? Thanks for listening. Gladys


----------



## John_D

Hi Gladys,

Can't say I ever heard of Ravens attacking healthy, grown pigeons, though even Crows may go for a baby or sickly one. On Islay, where the wild Rock Doves live, there's a load of Ravens, but there is no record of them attacking the pigeons.

Are you out in mid Wales area? Bigger danger would be if there's hawks or falcons in the area, specially Peregrines.

John


----------



## Pisciottano

Hi John,
Thanks for the information. No, I don't live in Wales but in the east of France in the Province La Lorraine. We see almost as many ravens here as pigeons. They look fierce to me but I don't know anything about them. My "adventure"with Pichon (the baby pigeon born on my balcony) has arisen my curiosity about birds in general. Thanks again, Gladys


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi Gladys, 

I agree with John about the ravens being mostly not dangerous to pigeons. However, I have an encyclopedia that documents a story of a raven killing an adult pigeon. Apparently the observer watched a raven catch a pigeon in mid air off guard and tore it's throat open, landed and then proceded to eat it!  

I'm sure this was a rare occurance and there are no ravens here where I live for me to observe their interactions with pigeons. I do think that ravens, like crows would be on constant watch for young and baby pigeons to attack when the opportunity comes up.


----------



## Skyeking

That sounds horrible, Brad. I imagine an attack like that may occur when food isn't plentiful, and then the Ravens may be desperate. 

I haven't seen any ravens here, as the hawks, Coopers seem to dominate the area.

The crows here are always abducting baby birds from nests of birds, and I'm sure they would go after baby pigeons, given the opportunity.


----------



## birdlover1001

unless there are serious food shortages, ravens will eat mostly carrion. A raven would be desperate to eat a pigeon or any other live mammal.


----------



## Rrune

Hi, 

I agree, since Ravens are opportunistic in nature why fight for food when you can wait for something that is lying around. 

Personally i am very much as ease with Ravens, they migrate thru here and the one thing i have noticed is while they are around there are no hawks to be found. If a passing hawk does come thru and either land on a tall tree branch for observations, the Ravens go after him immediately; diving at him til he moves on. So i rest easier knowing the ravens are around to prevent the hawks from doing one of my birds in. 

...Huggs, ..Ron


----------

